
Nasa warns solar flares from 'huge space storm' will cause devastation - seanlinmt
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/7819201/Nasa-warns-solar-flares-from-huge-space-storm-will-cause-devastation.html
======
whimsy
What effect would a Faraday cage have in this situation?

~~~
Tamerlin
Devices within it would probably be safe.

------
seanlinmt
dvd backups of everything?

